# Masturbation.



## Colossal (Feb 24, 2009)

_Mature,_ please. 
Anyway, if it isn't too much information, how do you wank? What do you wank to? How many times a day?

I'm sad and lonely so me? about 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Finale (Feb 24, 2009)

I use this strange rubbing technique which makes it easier for me to masturbate.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 24, 2009)

Not comfy to disclose info here.

Try /b/.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 24, 2009)

I touch myself a lot but I'm trying to cut back to lessen strain on my hands


----------



## Jolty (Feb 24, 2009)

What's the female version of wank

and uh the amount of times I do it varies but it is _usually_ at least once a week


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2009)

Extremely rarely.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm always horny in the morning, around 9:00-ish. This is bad, because I'm usually in Government at that time. D: Other than mornings, I don't get all that horny unless I'm looking for something to arouse myself with. 

I wank maybe every couple days. I'm uninteresting, gah D:


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 24, 2009)

only about twice daily, but I'm not saying anything more than that


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 25, 2009)

I think I average out at around 1 or 2 times a week.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 25, 2009)

Its according to my mood. Though it shouldn't be more than 4 times a day. It starts hurting after that.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 25, 2009)

Not a lot alone, even less after getting together with Shadey. Largely thanks to my odd tendency to become horny mostly when I'm especially bored, and not that often even then.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

Depends on my mood, and like butterfree said, the ammount of boredom. Anywhere from 4-9 times a week, sometimes twice a day, sometimes 3 days without.

Normally just once a day for 5 consecutive days in the week. As for what over.. well, whatever finds it's way on to the screen.

Yeah.. I use the _Wii Internet channel_ for my visuals 99% of the time. (Kinda fun actually, you get to compare yourself to the wii-mote, which is remarkably similar in width and size. Brings to light a whole new perspective on how Nintendo's naming process must work. ,xD


--
_So I guess my answer is: Lying down, left-handed, 0.71428 times a day to whatever has genitals._


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 25, 2009)

Depends on the time of the month, also a lot less when my boyfriend isn't around (mutal masturbation is funner than it sounds).


----------



## Minish (Feb 25, 2009)

About once a week on average. Sometimes I go months without though. I usually only do it when I'm distracted or depressed (or horny x3)

Although what I do is pretty much not as much as what other people do, so I'm not sure if it even counts...


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 25, 2009)

Once a day. I should follow the advice of my usertitle.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 25, 2009)

I shouldn't really be doing it but... two? three times a day? I have to use porn.


----------



## see ya (Feb 25, 2009)

Ohoho...what an interesting question...

Every now and then. A few times a week, maybe. What do I look at? Nothing. It's more like a pure physical sensation and sleep-aid to me. Yes, I am very lame.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 25, 2009)

Skymin said:


> and sleep-aid to me. Yes, I am very lame.


Same here in some cases. ^^;


----------



## Oreku (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol, generally not at all... Unless its a mutual thing. ^.^; I don't enjoy doing it alone, I prefer the sensation of having another being who is willing to help in the room. 

I used to (before I found the wonders of being sexually active) every night though. lol


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't believe it's taken this long for someone to start the wanking topic.



> What's the female version of wank


I treat "wank" as a non-gender-specific verb anyway, but "fap" also seems to be a verb usable by both genders.

Hrm. Since I started masturbating when I was twelve and a bit, I haven't gone longer than a week without bashing one off. Most days I'll only knock off once, but occasionally I find myself frisky enough to manage a second. Like others in this thread, I also find myself doing it out of boredom occasionally.

As a rule, porn helps, but isn't necessary.

Incidentally, over three years and never once caught in the act! I'm sure that my parents have guessed anyway, but they seem to respect my privacy.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 25, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Hrm. Since I started masturbating when I was twelve and a bit, I haven't gone longer than a week without bashing one off. Most days I'll only knock off once, but occasionally I find myself frisky enough to manage a second. Like others in this thread, I also find myself doing it out of boredom occasionally.
> 
> As a rule, porn helps, but isn't necessary.
> 
> Incidentally, over three years and never once caught in the act! I'm sure that my parents have guessed anyway, but they seem to respect my privacy.



Exactly the same with me. I *am * 12 and a bit. I haven't been caught in the act yet, and I hope never to. (Fuck, that'd be embarrasing) I almost got caught my friends sister. Thats worse than your parents, believe me.


----------



## Minish (Feb 25, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> over three years and never once caught in the act!


I find it so strange I haven't been caught in the act. XD When I've used porn, it's been using the internet channel on the Wii (I only do it when I get the chance to use it, incidentally) while my mum and sister are only a few metres away from my bedroom.

Well, if my mum has noticed, she hasn't said a word. And usually I can tell with stuff like this. I actually half hope she'll find me using porn one day and freak out because it's lesbian.


----------



## Mirry (Feb 25, 2009)

Since I got together with my boyfriend I pretty much never masturbate by myself anymore. x3 Unless, like some others mentioned, I'm extremely bored.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 25, 2009)

Whenever I let my mind wander so...bought once or twice a day? And I use nothing but my good old imagination.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 25, 2009)

Typically only 1 a day, about 2-5 times a week. I don't do it while watching anything, but after I do. 

I usually watch lesbian, but occasionally just regular porn. Today I watched a video of a girl masturbating and then a blow job, so I guess whatever I'm in the mood for.

I did that because it may be in the too much info range, but I doubt it. Still, always good to be safe.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 25, 2009)

Mirry said:
			
		

> Since I got together with my boyfriend I pretty much never masturbate by myself anymore. x3 Unless, like some others mentioned, I'm extremely bored.


Fun, isn't it? I don't think either of us have ever been caught but I suspect my mum knows (although she's never said anything so)


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The most common male masturbation technique is simply to hold the penis with a loose fist and then to move the hand up and down the shaft until orgasm and ejaculation take place


I'm really weird - I've never really done this sort of classic definition of "masturbation" before. Or, well, I think I might have tried it once or twice but I didn't feel anything... it just went floppy. Maybe my technique just sucks...

but sometimes I... "touch myself" for lack of a better term


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 26, 2009)

> I find it so strange I haven't been caught in the act. XD When I've used porn, it's been using the internet channel on the Wii (I only do it when I get the chance to use it, incidentally) while my mum and sister are only a few metres away from my bedroom.


I'm the complete opposite. I'm utterly paranoid about my parents; I only watch it when they're safely out of the house, and I meticulously cover my tracks.

Then again, considering some of the stuff I look at, it's probably for the best. I dread to imagine my parents' reaction upon discovering my hoard of kinky. :3


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 26, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I'm utterly paranoid about my parents; I only watch it when they're safely out of the house, and I meticulously cover my tracks.
> 
> Then again, considering some of the stuff I look at, it's probably for the best. I dread to imagine my parents' reaction upon discovering my hoard of kinky. :3


Hehe, I'm a little curious to know. PM me details. :O~~~


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 26, 2009)

> Hehe, I'm a little curious to know. PM me details. :O~~~


I'm afraid it's nothing interesting. No actual files or whatnot. Just a streaming site or two.

Google Video is surprisingly useful in that respect.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2009)

Single-digit a month.  It's boring.


----------



## Minish (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually putting a finger inside myself doesn't give me any pleasure. :/

Meh, I don't know much about anatomy in that... general area, but wouldn't doing something with the clitoris be much better?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 26, 2009)

Finale said:


> I use this strange rubbing technique which makes it easier for me to masturbate.


Woah. Me too. I thought I was the only one...


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 27, 2009)

> Meh, I don't know much about anatomy in that... general area, but wouldn't doing something with the clitoris be much better?


Much better, but it's much easier when you're starting if you're completely relaxed (that is, not worried about being caught) and/or if you have lubricant of some sort.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 27, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Actually putting a finger inside myself doesn't give me any pleasure. :/
> 
> Meh, I don't know much about anatomy in that... general area, but wouldn't doing something with the clitoris be much better?


It is

combine the two and _hell yes._


*edit:*


			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Much better, but it's much easier when you're starting if you're completely relaxed (that is, not worried about being caught) and/or if you have lubricant of some sort.


You _do_ have a pretty much unlimited supply of lube just a little bit south of the clitoris


----------



## Erif (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, but this is really immature, seeing how this is a pokemon forums. Just my opinion, but just not the place to be bringing this up.


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2009)

Erif said:


> Sorry, but this is really immature, seeing how this is a pokemon forums. Just my opinion, but just not the place to be bringing this up.


How is it immature? :/ It has a 'mature' tag! Well, in the original post anyway.

Actually, most discussion that goes on in this forum isn't Pokemon-related at all.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 27, 2009)

> Sorry, but this is really immature, seeing how this is a pokemon forums. Just my opinion, but just not the place to be bringing this up.


lol.

i don't think i've even posted in any of the pokemon-related subforums since TCoD last got wiped.


----------



## nyuu (Feb 27, 2009)

A lot.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Feb 27, 2009)

NWT said:


> A lot.


He stole my post, yo!


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 28, 2009)

> You do have a pretty much unlimited supply of lube just a little bit south of the clitoris


Well, sure, if you're already turned on. If you just decide to masturbate when you're not turned on and you haven't really done it before it's not always that easy.



> Sorry, but this is really immature, seeing how this is a pokemon forums. Just my opinion, but just not the place to be bringing this up.


How is it immature? Pretty much everybody does it in some way or another (eventually) and I thought people were being pretty mature about it. 
Why would you bump a thread you don't approve of?


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 28, 2009)

When I feel like it (~twice a day).


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who just uses their imagination for the deed?


----------



## Oreku (Feb 28, 2009)

I sit on my hand until it falls asleep. Then thanks to imagination, I can pretend its some guy or girl who is into exhibitionism.

Who needs porn. >.>;


----------



## ZimD (Feb 28, 2009)

Erif said:


> Sorry, but this is really immature, seeing how this is a pokemon forums. Just my opinion, but just not the place to be bringing this up.


I fail to see how a mature discussion of something is immature just because it's sexual. Only around 11% of the posts on this forum are in exclusively Pokemon-related boards, by the way. If you don't like it, don't read it or post in it. 




Jason-Kun said:


> Am I the only one who just uses their imagination for the deed?


No. Well, once in a while I use something visual, but not too often and it never gives me as much pleasure.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 28, 2009)

> Am I the only one who just uses their imagination for the deed?


Well, considering the levels of secrecy I have to maintain with my porn consumption, I probably do use my imagination more than anything else.

Nevertheless, wanking off to porn >> wanking off to your imagination. Although being wanked off >>>> those. :D


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 28, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Nevertheless, wanking off to porn >> wanking off to your imagination. Although being wanked off >>>> those. :D


Are you sure? Porn has its limits, yet your imagination is limitless. Although being wanked off? No, I'd much perfer doing it myself.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 28, 2009)

> Are you sure? Porn has its limits, yet your imagination is limitless.


Though my imagination may be limitless in what it can think up, porn is more visually impressive than a dream.

I'm going by years of experience. Wanking off to porn consistently produces a better result than wanking off to your imagination.



> Although being wanked off? No, I'd much perfer doing it myself.


what the

"each to his own" gets kinda stretched at this point.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 28, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Though my imagination may be limitless in what it can think up, porn is more visually impressive than a dream.
> 
> I'm going by years of experience. Wanking off to porn consistently produces a better result than wanking off to your imagination.


I guess it's just for me. Personally I don't get anything worthwhile out of porn, then again finding free lesbian porn that is good can be pretty damn hard to do.



goldenquagsire said:


> what the
> 
> "each to his own" gets kinda stretched at this point.


How so? Is there something wrong with me perferring to wank myself off and not get help from somebody?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Am I the only one who just uses their imagination for the deed?


No, for I do too. ^^;


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 28, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> No, for I do too. ^^;


Ah. Shall we exchange techniques?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Ah. Shall we exchange techniques?


I don't really have a technique...I let my mind take me wherever I want to go. DX


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> How so? Is there something wrong with me perferring to wank myself off and not get help from somebody?


No, it's not wrong, but it's very strange that you'd prefer masturbation over sex. Most people don't. I'm sure you're perfectly aware of this already.


----------



## Minish (Mar 1, 2009)

Well it takes about twenty to thirty seconds for me to get off on porn.

And about five minutes with imagination (possibly because I've had no sexual interaction with anybody and thus can't imagine much of anything sexual all that well).

And I just want to get it over with and get on with my life. Using your imagination doesn't make you 'cooler' or anything, you know...


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 1, 2009)

I just don't get turned on by porn. =/


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 1, 2009)

I really thought the are you a virgin poll was the most disturbing ive ever seen


...once every few days


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I just don't get turned on by porn. =/


Exactly. Porn doesn't do anything for me whatsoever.



Music Dragon said:


> No, it's not wrong, but it's very strange that you'd prefer masturbation over sex. Most people don't. I'm sure you're perfectly aware of this already.


Heh, well I perfer cuddling up in a blanket with someone over sex so perfering masturbation over sex isn't really that odd for me.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 1, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Heh, well I perfer cuddling up in a blanket with someone over sex so perfering masturbation over sex isn't really that odd for me.


That's still a little unusual, but I see where you're coming from. tbh, I'd sooner take a sex-free but very romantic relationship over a lusty one-night-stand; nevertheless, I'd still prefer sex born of love to a lonely wank in front of a computer.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 1, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> That's still a little unusual, but I see where you're coming from. tbh, I'd sooner take a sex-free but very romantic relationship over a lusty one-night-stand; nevertheless, I'd still prefer sex born of love to a lonely wank in front of a computer.


you are me?
stop stealing my identity.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 1, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> I really thought the are you a virgin poll was the most disturbing ive ever seen


... what is disturbing about it?


----------



## Saith (Mar 1, 2009)

Usually once a day, but I've been cutting down.

As in, so far, once a month...


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Jetx said:


> ... what is disturbing about it?


It has to do with sex.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 1, 2009)

> you are me?
> stop stealing my identity.


deep down, most people in the world would probably prefer romance to sex. they're just too afraid to admit it because they think no-one else thinks the same way. that's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 2, 2009)

Every now and then, really. But not too often.  Just whenever I get the urge. It's kind of hard to now though, since people like to barge into my room without knocking a lot. And if I lock the door, they ask me why I locked the door. And obviously, it'd be kind of awkward to say: "LEAVE ME ALONE, I'M TRYING TO TOUCH MYSELF!"

I also don't really look at porn... most of it is imagination really. Or thinking of certain words that I find arousing. 

So yeah.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 2, 2009)

Not much, really.
Like... definitely not more than 5 times a month due to the fact that it doesn't work for me. =/


----------



## Otacon (Mar 4, 2009)

Meh. Once a day or once every two days is enough for me!


----------



## Jester (Mar 4, 2009)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> It's kind of hard to now though, since people like to barge into my room without knocking a lot. And if I lock the door, they ask me why I locked the door.


Just say because you want some peace and quiet. or because you are tired of people barging in on you, So you're making them ask first.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 4, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Just say because you want some peace and quiet. or because you are tired of people barging in on you, So you're making them ask first.


The bathroom is also a good place to go if you need privacy. Not only is there a lock on the door, but you have a veritable alibi to explain why you're taking so long!


----------



## see ya (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to change my answer to "Not enough".

It used to not be a problem until my brother and his wife moved in and sleep in the room right next to mine. This also wouldn't be a problem if I weren't lame and impatient enough to not have to rely on...well, let's just call it the best birthday gift ever.  

I mean, my household is open-minded enough to not care that I am in possession of such a device, but Jesus, that would be embarrassing. Plus, my stepmom would probably never let me live it down.


----------



## Koala929 (Mar 6, 2009)

Masturbating is for the Mainstream Sheep. (Bah)

For me, I self-bond. That's some hard core stuff right there. All those whips and chains and ropes hanging from the closet hanger-holder-thingy. Anyways I have make sure I have enough time, because it takes quite alot of time for me to untangle myself. 

Ebay's a lifesaver.

Edit: I self-bond everyday because I have a zest for Sadmasochism, thank-you very much.


----------



## xkze (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a pretty satisfied mainstream sheep. baaaaa. ahhh.

at least once a day on normal days (99% of the time)
usually twice
sometimes more
just depends on how much free time I have to waste and who's home.


----------



## Wormow (Mar 6, 2009)

Once a week? I have school, lol.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Mar 6, 2009)

How do I wank? Is there more than one way of doing it? I just know "step 1, step 2 and repeat" but wtvr. 

What I wank to? Idk porn?

How often? Depends on my sexual activity, sometimes once a day (I think I've never done it more than once on the same day), other times months go by without any.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 7, 2009)

Koala929 said:


> Masturbating is for the Mainstream Sheep. (Bah)


shut the fuck up about your crusade against MAINSTREAM SYSTEM GOV'MENT BLAH BLAH

just because something is done by many people does not somehow make it bad

otherwise i suggest you stop eating sleeping reading going to school and all those mainstream sheep things that everyone does


----------



## Retsu (Mar 7, 2009)

I think e was kidding, Vyraura.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope so, but that's not the first case of talking in extremes like that, which is also why it touched my doucheometer off so fast.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 7, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> I think e was kidding, Vyraura.


Possibly, but from what I've been able to tell so far, Koala929 is very, very proud of being into bondage and would love for everyone to know about it, so that they can gape in awe before him and his special ways.

Just a guess, you know. I don't like jumping to conclusions, but some people have personalities so... _striking_ that you get the feeling you've met them several times before. I mean, _look_ at that post.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Seeing as how his favourite sentence is apparently 'mainstream sheep' it was probably intended to be true, since only retards say it unironically.
Oh wait he has an IQ of _150 _oh shiii


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 7, 2009)

> Masturbating is for the Mainstream Sheep. (Bah)
> 
> For me, I self-bond. That's some hard core stuff right there.





			
				Wiki page on masturbation said:
			
		

> Various fetishes and paraphilias can also play a part in the masturbation ritual. Some potentially harmful or fatal activities include autoerotic asphyxiation and *self-bondage*.


sorry, old chap, looks like you're a mainstream sheep. ):


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 7, 2009)

baaa baaa baaaa

i'm not huge on wanking actually but hey


----------



## pcbby (Mar 8, 2009)

D: like barely anymore. I now look for pornos with plot. Because they are honestly better than comedy films. Nothing is more funnier than seeing porn actors/actresses trying to act. And the plot is just so god-awful-funny.


----------



## Latias&Latios (Mar 8, 2009)

about 3-4 times a week.      is generally necessary.

Oh, yes. Almost four years and haven't been caught yet =]


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 8, 2009)

pcbby said:


> D: like barely anymore. I now look for pornos with plot. Because they are honestly better than comedy films. Nothing is more funnier than seeing porn actors/actresses trying to act. And the plot is just so god-awful-funny.


Poorly-dubbed hentai is even more hilarious. It's like it's the same woman voicing everyone.


----------

